# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Autonomous mobility, Zoox, Foster City, California

## Airicist

Developer - Zoox

----------


## Airicist

Article "Visionary or vaporous? Zoox Level 4 autonomous, bi-directional electric vehicle"

by C.C. Weiss
December 3, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Zoox - a new car design for autonomous vehicles on Driving the Nation 

Published on Jul 30, 2014




> There was no car to drive from Zoox at the 2013 Los Angeles auto show, but Tim Kentley-Klay, founder, CEO and visionary of Zoox told Lou Ann Hammond, CEO, Driving the Nation, that the human driver is the biggest danger in autonomous vehicles. Kentley-Klay has met with Google about designing self-driving cars. Usually that much credence isn't given to a website with a drawing, but in this high-tech world we live in car manufacturers are in a transportation paradigm, a driving dichotomy.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Zoox, the Robo-Taxi Start-up Taking on Google and Uber"
Exclusive details and images of the stealthy startup’s experimental vehicle

by Mark Harris
May 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Zoox raises $50 million for their stealthy Silicon Valley venture"

by Frank Tobe
November 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Zoox fully autonomous driving

Published on Jul 20, 2018

----------


## Airicist

The $800M robo taxi that could beat Uber

Published on Jul 17, 2018




> Zoox is on the verge of transforming the entire transportation industry by creating self-driving robots that will become the ride-shares of the future.


"$800 Million Says a Self-Driving Car Looks Like This"
Your robot taxi has arrived, kind of.

by Ashlee Vance
July 17, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Secretive robot-car maker Zoox opens up"

by Carolyn Said
September 12, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "What it's like to ride in a Zoox: the $US3b, Aussie-backed robo-taxi"
Mike Cannon-Brookes is among the heavyweight Australian investors backing this autonomous vehicle company. Does it live up to the hype?

by John McDuling
July 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Zoox, Self-Driving Car Startup Valued at $2.7 Billion, Is for Sale"

by Amir Efrati
May 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Drivers should be worried about ZOOX.com. Amazon may buy it.

May 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "First glimpse of Amazon’s new robotaxi: Zoox autonomous vehicle spotted during video shoot"

by Todd Bishop
December 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon's Zoox shows off its first autonomous robotaxi"
The tiny four-wheeled vehicle is bi-directional and has no steering wheel.

by Nathan Ingraham
December 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Article"Amazon-owned self driving firm Zoox seeks to test robotaxi in California"

by Jane Lanhee Lee
July 21, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Putting Zoox to the test: thermal testing

Sep 21, 2022




> Our robotaxi is built to withstand a range of temperatures to ensure that the vehicle, and most importantly, its riders are never too hot or too cold... no matter the weather. Learn more about our thermal testing in the latest episode of Putting Zoox to the Test.

----------


## Airicist2

Putting Zoox to the test: maneuverability testing

Dec 15, 2022




> Maneuverability is crucial for autonomous vehicles designed to operate in cities. Four-wheel steering, bidirectional design, and active suspension are some of the features integrated into our robotaxi to ensure every ride is a smooth ride.

----------

